# Can rats have cabbage?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i dont know what type it is but my mum gave me some cabbage. is it ok for rats,cos its their last day with me tomorrow and i wanna give them a treat. can boy rats have it?i know boys cant have certain things that girls can such as oranges and i know rats arnt supposed to have brussel sprouts and i thought cabbage might be too similar? cant believe its the last time im gonnb feed them all tomorrow.well actually its tonight now.im dreading it.sum1 from the fancy rats forum called clare is having them.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Sorry they are going sis. I know how upset you are  It's Savoy cabbage btw.*


*BTW, why are you on here at 3.16am?*


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

noone? also need to know if dry cornflakes are ok.they have dry rice crispies now and then.and are these things ok for dwarf hamsters too?


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

i think cornflakes are ok. im not sure about the cabbage though. might give them runs but im not sure


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

The cabbage is not really suitable for them although i have given a tiny amount to my rats in the past with no ill effects as for the cereal that is fine they can eat most cereal mine love muesli rice crispies cornflakes weetabix etc Mine also love whole wheat toast lol


----------

